# 7 Year Old Morgan Mare Critique



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

She looks nice. I don't see any issues that really jump out at me. Can't wait to see her when she's in shape.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

To me she looks down hill, with a steep shoulder angle and something seems mismatched about her front and back halves. She has nice straight legs, and I can defenately see her breed. I think she'll look very nice once she's in condition.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I think the camera angle was a little low....she has a lovely wide chest, beautiful straight legs. Her neck could be a little longer, but it may be the camera angle, too. 
She is LOVELY. Not you average modern Morgan, but WAY better!

Can we please see a video, when she is sound?


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I will be sure to get a video! 

Anyone else? Elana I love your critiques, if you want to and see this!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

LOT to like. low hocks, nice sized hip, good hip/shoulder matching angles, overall good balance, nice big knees, legs set a bit wide (maybe a bit of a rolling feel to her walk), nice neck length, just a darn nice mare!

ok, yes, shoulder a bit more upright than I first saw, but I love this hrose's confo.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

I would say the one issue that jumps out to me is just her steep shoulder angle which messes with her balance. Otherwise she has a decent hip. Her pasterns look a little short however that might be an odd angle. Looks nice and deep in the heart girth. 
Good luck with her,
Saddlebred11


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

BUMP. Anyone else want to critique? Elana are you out there, your critiques are so good.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She is built downhill. Just take a piece of paper and put it under the hooves on the screen. It bothers me that she is camped out. Even my 16'3hh KMH gelding stands with his back feet underneath him, and he IS gaited. Her hooves seem trimmed too short. Why is she on stall rest?
I'm not sure that you will get very far on Dressage with her. Her back legs are a little too straight, and she won't be able to stride under as easily. That, and her downhill build puts more pressure on the front two legs to wear out. No matter WHAT you do with her, she will need to learn collection. I did that with my downhill built QH, "Ro Go Bar", (bought as a 7yo, 1982-2009, RIP) and his front legs did not wear out prematurely. As she improves, maybe you can post some more pictures. =D


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Corporal said:


> She is built downhill. Just take a piece of paper and put it under the hooves on the screen. It bothers me that she is camped out. Even my 16'3hh KMH gelding stands with his back feet underneath him, and he IS gaited. Her hooves seem trimmed too short. Why is she on stall rest?
> I'm not sure that you will get very far on Dressage with her. Her back legs are a little too straight, and she won't be able to stride under as easily. That, and her downhill build puts more pressure on the front two legs to wear out. No matter WHAT you do with her, she will need to learn collection. I did that with my downhill built QH, "Ro Go Bar", (bought as a 7yo, 1982-2009, RIP) and his front legs did not wear out prematurely. As she improves, maybe you can post some more pictures. =D


Yes, she is a little downhill. Her being camped out, is my fault. She was square, and if I messed with it I would have never got good pictures. Her hooves actually are in work, a prev farrier I had made her toes sooo long and heels sooo short. So now I have a new farrier and her toes are where they need to be, and we are waiting for her heels to grow back. She is on stall rest for a tear in her suspensitory or deep flexor. We did not do ultra sounds etc, because the treatment would have been the same and we didn't want to do stem cell treatments. Oh yes, she will learn all that asap. She is still very green under saddle, she was started late at no fault of her own. Of course, I sure will!


----------

